

Reality Check: What Are Some Good eCommerce Platforms? - ninjastar99

Is it just me, or are 98% of all ecommerce platforms out there unbelievably awful? Miva, 3DCart, OScommerce, Volusion, AspDotNet, ModularMerchant, ZenCart - their admin panels and checkout processes look like they were designed in 1992 by a 7th grader.<p>I'm aware of Magento but they don't offer support without their premium package ($10k a year). I'm aware of Interspire but I have heard horror stories about their support. I'm aware of CS-Cart, who has a beautiful checkout process.<p>Why aren't there any GOOD ecommerce platforms out there that are the whole package? Aesthetics count! Features count! Support is critical! Help!
======
robpoitras
My sales experience with Interspire was really bad. I had a simple question
about xml sitemap and alt tags for photos and he just said its not included
without putting any effort forward. Otherwise I think if you want a platform
that has an easy css template system and admin that isn't horrid interspire
has worked for me. It depends what type of support you need, gateway support,
css/template support, what type?

------
debasish
Only yesterday heard about opencart, is that good for you? [ps: i'm not a php
dev]

